# I just can't seem to lean up..



## BoltonBobcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Been cutting for about 4 weeks now, diet is below, do have a cheat on Sunday, but not to excess, weight has remained pretty constant around 78-80kg, thought i would of seen more definition in the abs department....do plenty of cardio, and have definately felt the muscle burn in the last 4 weeks...any ideas why BF seems to be pretty constant?






serving weight Protein  Carbs  Fat  Calories 7.30whole eggs3nr 20  -  24  48 

Peptide1 scoop 23  3  2  115 





 43  3  26  163 















CNP Pro Whey1 scoop 20  1  2  100 10.00



 20  1  2  100 















Chicken150g 43  -  5  231 12.30Cottage Cheese62.5g (1/2 tub) 8  2  0  42 

salad











fruit















 52  2  5  273 















CNP Pro Whey1 scoop 20  1  2  100 3.00



 20  1  2  100 













5.30Cottage Cheese62.5g (1/2 tub) 8  2  0  42 

Chicken150g 43  -  5  231 

Vegetables











salad











fruit















 52  2  5  273 















Pro Recover2 scoops 24  48  1  297 9.00



 24  48  1  297 















Peptide1 scoop 23  3  2  115 10.00



 23  3  2  115 















TOTALS

 232  61  42  1,321


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

You might have slowed your metabolisim down and your body is in crash stress mode.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

hmm, 1,321 kcal seems very low and you said your doing plenty of cardio, like reza85 said, you may have slowed down your metabolism. if i were you id up your kcal's and see how you feel after a couple of weeks.

Whats your normal diet consist of kcal wise?


----------



## BoltonBobcat (Aug 24, 2009)

About 2400k cal

but I've always found that uping K Cals involves adding Carbs??


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

stick in more carbs and rotate from high medium and low days will kickstart ur metabolism mate.. try another solid meal also mate looks like u got alot of shakes goin on in there..


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

BoltonBobcat said:


> About 2400k cal
> 
> but I've always found that uping K Cals involves adding Carbs??


Precisely, i wouldnt add more protein as your already taking in quite a large amount. Carbs will not kill you mate, id recommend having them from breakfast and tapering down into the evening :beer:

Have you dieted before? if so, what diet did you follow then and what were your results?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

peptide = peptide fusion? whats it like? i really do love reflex supps! this just looks like really high standard haha! i plateaud for ages so i tried Yohimbine (Lipo 6) and it broke the plateau


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

have you actually measured your body fat?


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

BoltonBobcat said:


> About 2400k cal
> 
> but I've always found that uping K Cals involves adding Carbs??


add 2 tbsp of olive oil to your 2 whey shakes, there's almost 600 cals straight away, also add a few almonds to your snacks and this should increase cals quite a bit. 2 days a week bump up carbs to around 2g per 1lb of weight (drop the olive oil and replace with oats or other carb source) this should then refire the metablosim


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate to say it but that diet is sh!te.....you have about 1 full solid meal that is any good...really try eating some real food! The Pro-peptide is a supplement NOT a replacement for real food.

Protein carbs and fats in every meal....fasted AM cardio


----------



## BoltonBobcat (Aug 24, 2009)

cheers guys, plenty of positive comments there...

been away for a couple of weeks and have binged on real food and plenty of cheap portugese beer and wine...so i hope the metabolism has kicked in!!

in answer to a couple of comments above BF % is around 13%

Haven't really dieted before or tried to lean up but have always folowed a strict diet...

and the peptide is the pro peptide not the peptide fusion...


----------



## stookiebhoy (Mar 30, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> simple do more hard cardio
> 
> bodybuilders r the most useless athletes to ask how to get in shape, takes them calculated effort ot get big them grow then deplete vrs sprinters who grow, train for cv and speed whilst staying at competition bf % , this is hard. they simply move very fast.
> 
> ...


I just love reading your posts Dutch, and this is another straight to the point classic. More sense in a couple of sentences than a hundred others do in bloody chapters. Brilliant


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'd say up the fat mate, not the carbs, but then I'm famous on here for low carbing. Only have the carbs PWO. If you want to burn fat, you need to train the body to be a fat burning machine, carbs will not allow your body to become a fat burning machine, as you will always burn the carbs first, eating fat trains the body to burn fat. Also, in the presence of insulin the fat burning hormones are not present. Fat is more thermogenic than carbs. Your diet is essentially a high protein diet, nothing else, and I'd say that most of that protein will be turning into glucose through gluconeogenesis, as you are not giving the body a reason to change to a fat burning metabolism. Eat fat, burn fat!

The more I play with low carb diets, the more convinced I become. I've been reading some real old stuff by Vince Gironda, from the 60's. Vince had people on whole egg and beef only diets, and protein shakes made with heavy whipping cream. Got great results.

Since my last show, i've been eating a very high fat diet consisting of approx values:

300-350g Fat

250-350g Protein

<30g Carbs

I can't believe how little bodyfat I am laying down on 4000-5000cals a day, strength good too, until injury I had on saturday.

Having said all the above, you need have a good cheat day once a week though, eat what you like!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Calories are wrong for the first meal mate.

Data for other meals seems wrong too - like the one at 5.30 with veg, salad and fruit only having 2g of carbs!? Same with the 2.30pm meal.

Up the cardio / gym time or drop the tot calories and then go from there. Ensure you're getting plenty of rest, hydration, vits / mins.


----------



## BoltonBobcat (Aug 24, 2009)

i dont include any data for salads or fruits...

do all the vits / mins / fish oils / water stuff...

BIGJOE...

I to am a firm believer in high fats low carbs methodology...and plan to increase this even more over the next few weeks, now my metabolism has started working again and see how this goes..i have also added oats back in at breakfast..and olive oil into my shakes

once again thanks all for the positive coments


----------

